# Craftsmanship of Anonimo SA Vs Anonimo Firenze



## catspispenguins

On this site I have seen much sadness (completely warranted) concerning the re-birth of Anonimo as a Swiss concern.

What I would like to know is how people view the difference in level of craftsmanship between old Anonimo Firenze and the new swiss-centric Anonimo.

I acquired a Cronoscopio Model 3000 with the swiss made rocker patch on the bottom edge and the 3 dial configuration but finding any information on this watch is impossible. I think it is probably one of those that was released just to say they released something.

Comparing it with the previous generation Cronoscopio it becomes apparent that the design is definitely less raw and technical and leaning towards easy to digest.

Please any thoughts would be welcome!


----------



## korneevy

May be post a photo


----------



## catspispenguins

Sure. This is a picture of the cronoscopio model 3000 that I acquired.

Compared to the Anonimo Firenze models the dial layout has lost a little bit of edge. It looks far more dressier. It is on the large side at 46 mm. I don't know if the casework is from Firenze.

It seems to be from a lost generation of sailors and militares that were released very close to the handover to new mgmt.

I think it is a 7750 but they did not suppress the small seconds sub dial on this model.


----------



## korneevy

catspispenguins said:


> View attachment 12576481
> 
> Sure. This is a picture of the cronoscopio model 3000 that I acquired.
> 
> Compared to the Anonimo Firenze models the dial layout has lost a little bit of edge. It looks far more dressier. It is on the large side at 46 mm. I don't know if the casework is from Firenze.
> 
> It seems to be from a lost generation of sailors and militares that were released very close to the handover to new mgmt.
> 
> I think it is a 7750 but they did not suppress the small seconds sub dial on this model.


Ok can I be frank? I will say some things that might hurt, so if you're a sensitive type, may be skip this altogether...I don't say this to make fun or argue for next 5 pages, it's just my opinion in response to your query.

Well first all, i really can't say anything about "craftsmanship", but as for the design...sweet *****, who in their right mind can create such a monstrosity, look at the prototype and then say "hell, it looks awesome, let's make a few thousand of these things"???

Sorry I know you bought it but it's like a an illegitimate child born out of a perverted relationship between Michael Kors and Fossil, it's just so so cheap looking, derivative and overly confused.

Again, I do apologise as you must have seen something in this thing that you liked, but how can this can even remotely compare to the Firenze product? That is not to say the Firenze version of it is without criticism (like for example no indication of running seconds, weird cut out 12 and 6) but it is clearly in a different league...


----------



## catspispenguins

You and I are on the same page. It looks like a model that fell through the cracks.

No offence taken I appreciate your honesty .

Compared to the Firenze product I did find it lacking on so many fronts.

It does look like a prototype that they smacked a movement in and released.

I did buy it I appreciate that their is beauty in ugly things.

Like a woman who is Laide Jolie.

I am a firm believer that all women and watches deserve love no matter what they look like.


----------



## catspispenguins

Excuse the error that it should read ?there? in lieu of ?their?.

How fun!


----------



## catspispenguins

I don't have permission to edit my posts but I forgot to say:

At least they kept the 2 screws in the bezel near the crown.

That to me is a very iconic thing about this watch.

Even the whole logo placement is weird. Looks like they ran out of space on the dial and just winged it!


----------



## rickdawg

Well, the dial is cluttered, but I find it more appealing than some of the Firenze offerings, to be fair. The original pictured wasn't old Anonimo's best either.


----------



## catspispenguins

rickdawg said:


> Well, the dial is cluttered, but I find it more appealing than some of the Firenze offerings, to be fair. The original pictured wasn't old Anonimo's best either.


Do you think that's a stamped out dial? Is there any indication to the contrary that this piece wasn't just slapped together?

When handling the watch in person it does not feel cheap. It might not be as well put together as a panerai but I wouldn't compare it to a mall watch either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatz028

Looks Fake compared to the old Chronoscipo’s.


----------



## catspispenguins

It has lost a lot of the unique Italian flavor.

I just wonder if the case was still made in Firenze or if it was a Swiss job.

From what I have read even after the buyout the cases were still being made in a small workshop in Firenze. Specifically the bronze cases but other cases as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins

https://www.google.ca/amp/www.ablogtowatch.com/anonimo-watches-rebirth-florence-italy/amp/

The workshop belongs to a man named Gianluca Gervasi.

I think he is a new supplier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## korneevy

catspispenguins said:


> It has lost a lot of the unique Italian flavor.
> 
> I just wonder if the case was still made in Firenze or if it was a Swiss job.
> 
> From what I have read even after the buyout the cases were still being made in a small workshop in Firenze. Specifically the bronze cases but other cases as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well you know the saying "a watch is a more than a sum of parts". In this case, I am afraid it is actually less than a sum of parts, regardless where the case (or dial, or hands etc) were made - although i suspect it is more likely to be China than Italy.


----------



## catspispenguins

korneevy said:


> Well you know the saying "a watch is a more than a sum of parts". In this case, I am afraid it is actually less than a sum of parts, regardless where the case (or dial, or hands etc) were made - although i suspect it is more likely to be China than Italy.


Unfortunately I am old enough to remember how people used to make fun of the Ferrari mondial. Unfortunately it still carried the Ferrari name.

As this carries the Anonimo name.

Someone has to love the child born out of wedlock.

And I think there would be many takers of a Mondial nowadays.


----------



## korneevy

catspispenguins said:


> Unfortunately I am old enough to remember how people used to make fun of the Ferrari mondial. Unfortunately it still carried the Ferrari name.
> 
> As this carries the Anonimo name.
> 
> Someone has to love the child born out of wedlock.
> 
> And I think there would be many takers of a Mondial nowadays.


The difference being Ferrari as a respected manufacturer with a long illustrious history, huge international brand recognition, and a few flops (as any other brand would have). VS Anonimo with barely of 15 years of history and long list of flops - including pretty much anything produced under the same brand by the Swiss-based folks over the past few years.

But it's really a pointless discussion - and good to have a variety of opinions. I think we all have an agreement that this is not some sort of cutting age, high end super complicated horological material. With this out of the way - As long as you like it and find it interesting, who cares? It's your money and your wrist, after all


----------



## catspispenguins

korneevy said:


> The difference being Ferrari as a respected brand with long illustrious history and a few flops (as any other brand would have). VS Anonimo with barely of 15 years of history and long list of flops - including pretty much anything produced under the same brand by the Swiss-based folks over the past few years.
> 
> But it's really a pointless discussion - and good to have a variety of opinions. As long as you like it and find it interesting, who cares? It's your money and your wrist, after all


True I just love looking at and talking about watches. I only mentioned Ferrari because on this site someone said Anonimo was the Ferrari of watches.

Otherwise as you say beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

I also have a Rolex SkyRocket. Most people when they think about Rolex the Skyrocket is not the first model that comes to mind.

All brands go through various stages good and bad.


----------



## peterb9

big deal we all learn from our mistakes, sell it and buy an old one and you will be thrilled and satisfied


----------



## catspispenguins

I’ll keep it. I wouldn’t want someone else to acquire a product I didn’t believe in.

But I wouldn’t buy an old anonimo from Firenze. 

I would save my money and get a Panerai proper.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterb9

correct me if I'm mistaken but you don't believe in the swiss anonimo but you do believe in the swiss panerai?
or you'd buy an old panerai that was made in italy, at any rate it's personal preference, I prefer italian.


----------



## korneevy

peterb9 said:


> correct me if I'm mistaken but you don't believe in the swiss anonimo but you do believe in the swiss panerai?
> or you'd buy an old panerai that was made in italy, at any rate it's personal preference, I prefer italian.


Which part of pre-V Panerai is made in Italy exactly?


----------



## catspispenguins

Is it not the point of collecting to hunt for and possess a truly unique piece that is not in the collection of others?

Is that not the mark of a true collector?

In my humble opinion if one was a true panerai collector then one would have to hunt and possess a panerai that was truest to the raw form of that concern.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## korneevy

catspispenguins said:


> Is it not the point of collecting to hunt for and possess a truly unique piece that is not in the collection of others?
> 
> Is that not the mark of a true collector?
> 
> In my humble opinion if one was a true panerai collector then one would have to hunt and possess a panerai that was truest to the raw form of that concern.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well you'll need to then look for a Radiomir 3646, and be prepared to fork out a cool $100-200K for it. Considering the relatively poor horological "value" of early Panerai, it is unlikely to be your only watch in >$100K category. It is also unlikely to be your second so it is safe to assume you'd have a half-million dollar watch collection at this point in time

While I like the aspiration, let's pair it back to reality - we are discussing this in Anonimo forum, a brand that will be known (soon enough I'd venture to say) as "oddball maker of watches under $1K".

Just saying...


----------



## catspispenguins

Well sir in life I have learned that friends are more important than money.

If you know the right people and provide an invaluable service to them I am sure to them the panerai you referenced would not be something of tremendous value.

Be kind to others and they will be kind to you.

Too bad about Anonimo then. Oh well another brand lost to history.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins

Just in case anyone out there in the watch world wants to know after owning this watch for a couple of months I have the following to share:

1. I had the watch serviced by a very competent watch maker he said that he thinks this is a quality watch for about 2 or 3 thousand dollars. He did not feel that anything was of outright low quality. 
2. Be careful with the strap. Changes are next to impossible unless you can acquire the two tools needed. Furthermore be careful not to strip the hex screw. They are very delicate. I was able to purchase both the tools needed and the hex nuts but they might be difficult to acquire.
3. I like all the little case details. The screws in the bezel, the polish vs the brush the tone difference in the base vs the bezel. The technical looking crown and pushers are also neat.
4. The picture I posted did a disservice to the watch. It is quite good looking. When the light hits it just right it looks quite nice. It has a very masculine look to it. Women really notice a watch like this. Italian ladies quite like the idea of a watch with Italian heritage (I am aware this is a swiss concern now). And I quite like the Italian ladies! 
5. It looks fine on my eight inch wrist. It would look a bit stupid on a smaller guy.
6. I still find the dial a bit busy for a watch like this. But I have seen this crop circle motif on many other watches some that would be considered high end.

That's about it and I hope this helps someone out there.

I have seen other watches out there called Visconti. I think it is a maker of pens who is making watches. The cases have a similar style to Anonimo/Panerai. I also saw one of the press photos and one of the guys who was involved with Anonimo was hanging around the Visconti. He has a stern face very thin man. I like the looks of the Abyssus (sp?) series however that MSRP is a result of a wild acid trip.


----------



## mitar98

korneevy said:


> Ok can I be frank? I will say some things that might hurt, so if you're a sensitive type, may be skip this altogether...I don't say this to make fun or argue for next 5 pages, it's just my opinion in response to your query.
> 
> Well first all, i really can't say anything about "craftsmanship", but as for the design...sweet *****, who in their right mind can create such a monstrosity, look at the prototype and then say "hell, it looks awesome, let's make a few thousand of these things"???
> 
> Sorry I know you bought it but it's like a an illegitimate child born out of a perverted relationship between Michael Kors and Fossil, it's just so so cheap looking, derivative and overly confused.
> 
> Again, I do apologise as you must have seen something in this thing that you liked, but how can this can even remotely compare to the Firenze product? That is not to say the Firenze version of it is without criticism (like for example no indication of running seconds, weird cut out 12 and 6) but it is clearly in a different league...


Brutal...but funny, and true 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins

mitar98 said:


> korneevy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok can I be frank? I will say some things that might hurt, so if you're a sensitive type, may be skip this altogether...I don't say this to make fun or argue for next 5 pages, it's just my opinion in response to your query.
> 
> Well first all, i really can't say anything about "craftsmanship", but as for the design...sweet *****, who in their right mind can create such a monstrosity, look at the prototype and then say "hell, it looks awesome, let's make a few thousand of these things"???
> 
> Sorry I know you bought it but it's like a an illegitimate child born out of a perverted relationship between Michael Kors and Fossil, it's just so so cheap looking, derivative and overly confused.
> 
> Again, I do apologise as you must have seen something in this thing that you liked, but how can this can even remotely compare to the Firenze product? That is not to say the Firenze version of it is without criticism (like for example no indication of running seconds, weird cut out 12 and 6) but it is clearly in a different leagu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brutal...but funny, and true
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You can get one of these on eBay for about 2 to 3 thousand dollars. I've also seen them for sale on this forum.

Besides the case there is nothing else special about these watches.

If you like the look go for it. But I wouldn't spend 3 grand on it.


----------



## phunky_monkey

catspispenguins said:


> You can get one of these on eBay for about 2 to 3 thousand dollars. I've also seen them for sale on this forum.
> 
> Besides the case there is nothing else special about these watches.
> 
> If you like the look go for it. But I wouldn't spend 3 grand on it.


Most sell around the high 1000's to 2k, depending on the model and condition. I wouldn't be paying anywhere near 3k for one, but at $1500-$1800 It's still a hell of a lot of watch.


----------



## korneevy

catspispenguins said:


> You can get one of these on eBay for about 2 to 3 thousand dollars. I've also seen them for sale on this forum.
> 
> Besides the case there is nothing else special about these watches.
> 
> If you like the look go for it. But I wouldn't spend 3 grand on it.


I think we have some sort of a language disconnect - you seem to think that I suggest people to buy the "old" Anonimo over "new" Anonimo while I actually strongly advise NOT to bother with either - the former is a dead brand with no support, the latter is a confused run-of-mill mess than does not deserve to carry the original name. Nowhere did I suggest that I'd like to spend ANY money on any of these watches - there are much better alternatives out there, so save the cash. However, if one already has an "old" Anonimo, it prob makes sense to hold onto them as they are difficult to sell and are valued in cents on the original dollar, so one might as well just to keep them... I sold all Anonimos I had and kept only a simple Millimetri, which I will have until it can't be fixed anymore (which I think will be due to parts supply for crowns, lug screws, dials, hands etc, as the movement is simple and easily serviceable)


----------



## catspispenguins

A further update I enjoyed my time with the Anonimo. 

BUT it is no longer with me. 

In its place is a JLC master compressor.


Just enjoy your watches dude let go of all that hate. It will eat you alive. Be nice to people. Sharing is caring.


----------



## korneevy

catspispenguins said:


> A further update I enjoyed my time with the Anonimo.
> 
> BUT it is no longer with me.
> 
> In its place is a JLC master compressor.
> 
> Just enjoy your watches dude let go of all that hate. It will eat you alive. Be nice to people. Sharing is caring.


Good for you.

I am not even sure who are you referring to in all of these posts - yourself, may be, dude (really)?

If it's addressed to me then again, you do seem to have an issue understanding English, and if it's true then it's not you, it's me - I should have written it in simpler terms.

I do not exhibit any hate - more so towards a watch??? You asked for an opinion, and I, along other people, gave you mine. It's your prerogative to either take these opinions on board or not, but please refrain from passing your judgement on people who try to help you.

Share and care all you want, JLC is a nice watch.

Peace & out.


----------



## catspispenguins

Thank you. It is a great watch dude! 

Peace!


----------



## timefleas

catspispenguins said:


> ...I had the watch serviced by a very competent watch maker he said that he thinks this is a quality watch for about 2 or 3 thousand dollars. He did not feel that anything was of outright low quality...


You need to find a new "watch maker".


----------



## catspispenguins

timefleas said:


> catspispenguins said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I had the watch serviced by a very competent watch maker he said that he thinks this is a quality watch for about 2 or 3 thousand dollars. He did not feel that anything was of outright low quality...
> 
> 
> 
> You need to find a new "watch maker".
Click to expand...

Repeat after me: It is just a watch. Nothing more nothing less.

Now go out there and enjoy life. Trust me it is too short.


----------



## SISL

How would one recognize a Firenze model? Is it enough that the watch says "Made in Italy"?


----------



## peterb9

the new ones have a narrow "A" as a symbol the old italian ones have a noticeably wide "A" symbol, most old ones don't say anonimo on the dial, new ones all seem to


----------



## korneevy

jdelage said:


> How would one recognize a Firenze model? Is it enough that the watch says "Made in Italy"?


If it's looks like a Fossil - your got a Swiss one. If it looks like a wannabe Panerai - it's the Italian made. Easy!


----------



## phunky_monkey

The hands are the easiest way to tell. The Arrow hands are exclusively Swiss.


----------

